# Chrome Exhaust Tips



## superstar1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I have seen previous threads relating to people getting chrome exhaust tips fitted to their cars. Is this something that I can get my Audi garage to fit for me. If so, how much does it cost including fitting? I saw a couple of pics of people who have had it done on this forum and it looks really good. I'm surprised Audi don't have them on as standard.


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

To be honest, they are simple to fit. They just push on!
Order from Audi garage for £55
View attachment 1


----------



## superstar1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Spot on! Thanks very much for such a quick reply and the pics!


----------



## tdijam (Aug 25, 2008)

I've just fitted a pair of exhaust trims to my TDi , i found that as i pushed the trims on to the pipes, that the last 10mm was very tight . I used a block of wood across the end of the trims , and tapped the block with a mallet until the trims were fully fitted.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Good Luck keeping them clean fellas.....

Top Snagger....do you have any more pics of your car?

Cheers


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

They aren't too bad to keep clean so far, although its only been a month

More pic's?

View attachment 2


View attachment 1


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Very nice car indeed. What sort of mpg is the diesel returning so far for you?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

mcmoody said:


> Very nice car indeed. What sort of mpg is the diesel returning so far for you?


I regularily get 50 + mpg from my TDiQ...... 8)

Here's some pics of the tail trims fitted to my Ibis TDiQ....


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I've got these too and they look nice


----------



## TigerDejan (Oct 29, 2008)

what is mpg ? ? ? =)


----------



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

Funny..... just washing the car yesterday and noting the absence of the chrome tail pipes. Today's posts had just the answer - and the pics. Superb! The rear view of the car looks 'the nuts'.

Email to dealer.... in stock......... Collect Wednesday.

By the way - TDi Q...... 44-48 *m*iles *p*er *g*allon (mainly town and rural running). 55+ on rapid run up the A9 last week.

D.


----------



## TigerDejan (Oct 29, 2008)

daaamn so many miles per gallon , thats pretty good =) quattro too =)

just little boring that its a little bit slow 0-100km/h (or 0-60mph for u) ... 
how much costs a gallon ?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

superstar1 said:


> how much does it cost including fitting?


Hi, Audi quoted me roughly £70 to fit these (on top of £55 to buy the tips themselves).

I've had them for a few months and still haven't fitted them.

I think they should come as standard.


----------



## top snagger (Jun 27, 2008)

£70     
They just push on the robbing ba*t%rds !!


----------



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

_Audi quoted me roughly £70 to fit these (on top of £55 to buy the tips themselves).

I've had them for a few months and still haven't fitted them.

I think they should come as standard_

Collected a pair yesterday from Audi dealership in Moray. Paid around £50.00. The very detailed instructions to fit appear to suggest 20 minutes fitting time..... which would be about right as it took me only slightly longer to do this.

£70 for fitting seems very steep - especially when this is a job that will probably have been done before by a workshop.
They are indeed a 'push on fit' but some care is needed to get the angle correct to match the 'slash' style of the tailpipes - EXACTLY. Once on, they can't be easily moved due to the design of the internal gripper claws.

As the previous pics in this thread show, they are smart.......very smart!
D.


----------



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

After cropping and resizing, the pic does not do the car justice!
D.


----------



## Bologna_1973 (Aug 11, 2008)

OK these look really good and for 50 quid I am convinced.

However, when I called my dealer he said the ones he had in stock were only indicated for a 2.0 TFSI not the TDI? Could it be that the exhaust ends are different between TT TFSI and TDI? I am perplexed by this as I have always assumed that both cars have the same exhaust at the back? Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## superstar1 (Oct 18, 2008)

From the previous posts, it must be available for the TDI. When I enquired about them by e-mail the only thing the parts department stipulated was

"Please bear in mind that they are only suitable for a four cylinder engine and they cannot be fitted to S-Line or S models."


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Mud Flaps !! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

You CAN get mudflaps for the TTfsi and the TDiq. Had them fitted by the dealer prior to collection of the car.

They are discreet, neat and do the job very well. 
Can't help with a part number but a dealership should have have in stock - the exact style/part for the MK2 TT.

The chrome exhaust tips are the same for both the diesel and petrol car - part number - 8J0071761 (Bin 2102). 
The stipulation does say that they are for the four cylinder model.

Happy fitting!

d.


----------



## Bologna_1973 (Aug 11, 2008)

Got the tips today and it took me 5 mins to fit them...did I omit something as someone suggested it should take about 20 mins?

I found that the exhaust is slightly slanted to the right hence you need to slip them on and before they engage to the end to slightly turn them clockwise so they take the natural slant of the exhaust pipes. Hope this was the right way, let me know if you just put them straight on, from the pics its difficult to tell?

Anyway they do indeed look much better than the original pipe end and besides will hide future potential rust spots...


----------



## Blue08TT (Nov 23, 2008)

Just bought my '08TT and looking at tips too. Noticed everyone else's posts. I found these online. Has anyone bought from this seller?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/07-09-Au ... dZViewItem


----------



## Dallan2 (Sep 5, 2008)

They look fine..... but the story says they are secured by screws. The Audi UK ones are push-on and held by a one-way claw within the chrome pipe. Very secure.

Just looking at the price plus shipping charges ( no mention of costs to outside US or Canada) - then UK Customs will put a VAT charge on top of that..... it all comes very close to Audi dealer price or possibly more!

Don't mean to p*** on your parade, but at just under £50.00 from a Scottish Audi dealer... that seemed a good enough deal for me.

You can see what you're getting before you hand over the dosh!

D.


----------



## batugundal (Jul 27, 2011)

just purchased mine the other day gonna fit them on today


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Dealer fitted mine for free when I bought them at Swansea Audi :wink:


----------



## rcmorgan (Jun 28, 2009)

My dealer fitted mine for free  Parts £50


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Petrol models soot up quickly so you are always having to clean them. However my wife's A3 sport back 170 hp diesel has Crome tips and they are like new never been cleaned and the car has done 23k, the DPF certainly works.


----------



## Jonny5uk (Mar 7, 2005)

Such a massive improvement and I still to this day can't believe these didn't come as standard as the exhausts on the 2.0L Petrol and Diesel prior to the 2011 facelift are truly awful, they look so cheap! How on earth audi thought these were acceptable is beyond me.

For £50.00 I'm amazed they weren't included...


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone have the part number for these? I'd like to get them as well, but over here on the other side of the pond our dealers are a little less personable


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Number on my invoice says 8J0 071 761 EXHAUSTTRIM hope this helps 
Number is correct just found them on ebay through a dealer


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks! Found them a few places, nothing under $100 USD though, that's kind of ridiculous but you gotta pay for style


----------



## Ricky Holco (Aug 11, 2011)

hi guys
i agree they look good
are they available for the standatd 2.0 tfsi 08 plate??????


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ricky Holco said:


> hi guys
> i agree they look good
> are they available for the standatd 2.0 tfsi 08 plate??????


The part number I have posted fit my Standard 2007 TFSI Roadster :wink:


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

Will these tips fit the s-line model?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Dallan2 said:


> _Audi quoted me roughly £70 to fit these (on top of £55 to buy the tips themselves).
> 
> I've had them for a few months and still haven't fitted them.
> 
> ...


5 min job to fit. Get the parts guy to push them on and buy him a pint if you're nervous


----------



## Ricky Holco (Aug 11, 2011)

for anyone intersted
i found this audi garage selling them on ebay

heres the link and the information

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280719851098? ... 1438.l2649

Genuine Audi TT Stainless Steel Exhaust Tip Trims 2006

Part Number
8J0071761Description
Stainless steel tailpipe trimsApplication
TT (2006 onwards)

Information
Enhances the exterior appearance and styling of the twin rear tailpipes

Detail
For all 4-cylinder models only. 
Cannot be fitted to S line or S models


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

My Audi tips are Crome plated not stainless big big difference, mine have started to corrode.


----------



## Groodles (Apr 20, 2011)

Ricky Holco said:


> for anyone intersted
> i found this audi garage selling them on ebay
> 
> heres the link and the information
> ...


Nice find, many thanks.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

I still have the instructions for mine, same part number that you quote, but mine are definitely not stainless steel.


----------



## blueboy (Sep 6, 2010)

if you look at lincoln audi on ebay £59 plus free postage


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

Why wont they fit on a s-line?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Kristian_TT said:


> Why wont they fit on a s-line?


This thread applies to Mark 2 (8J). S-Line Mark 2already has chrome tips, which are an integral part of the exhaust and are not removable.


----------



## Kristian_TT (Oct 31, 2006)

Heres how my s-line looks. Will it fit since I don't have the chrome pipes?


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Kristian_TT said:


> Heres how my s-line looks. Will it fit since I don't have the chrome pipes?


Oh yes! They will be fine. Your Mark 2 S-Line spec. must be different to ours in the UK. Looks like you just get the standard pipes, so the trims will just push on, as others on here have done. HTH


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

When I had a 2.0TFSI, I made some end trims: bought a couple of slash-end stainless steel exhaust trims, cut them to length and secured with 3 x 5mm bolts in each. Total cost about £18 and removable for proper cleaning.

As already posted I thought the Audi ones were chrome plated not SS, despite what the description of that part number says on Audi UK/Accessories. 
The Audi ones were always 'more shiny' than my SS ones.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Can anyone recommend some exhaust tips please for a 2.0 petrol


----------



## had9 (Sep 17, 2021)

Blue08TT said:


> Just bought my '08TT and looking at tips too. Noticed everyone else's posts. I found these online. Has anyone bought from this seller?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/07-09-Au ... dZViewItem


what size are these tips please


----------



## jeroenthans (9 mo ago)




----------

